# remote control/intervalometer for 5dm3



## Basti187 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I m very into wildlife and I m planning to shoot a Documentary on Waders soon, so I need a nice low budget remote control for my 5dm3. I want to do timelapses with it so I need an intervalometer within it.

It should also be able to trigger video, which I can't find any information on most of them, so I assume they don't have the option.

Can anybody recommend anything please? Cheers!


----------



## bycostello (Dec 4, 2012)

canon make an expensive one, but if you look on e-bay there are plenty.... been very happy with my ebay one


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 6, 2012)

bycostello said:


> canon make an expensive one, but if you look on e-bay there are plenty.... been very happy with my ebay one



..and Magic Lantern too


----------



## brad-man (Dec 6, 2012)

And here's one that's well reputed and in the middle...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been using IoShutterPro on a 60D for shutter control. It as an ap for Ipads or pods that has a dongle that connects to the camera to fire the shutter. I know they have a 5DII interface, I would assume it works on the 5DIII but you should check first.

It allows you to program shutter time for long exposures, has very flexible time lapse modes, trigger by sound, trigger at a particular time, and lots of weird combinations of functions. I use it a lot for multi-minute exposures in astrophotography and have shot some cool time lapse sequences with it....


----------



## bigmag13 (Dec 6, 2012)

if your in a pinch and can lug the gear use EOS utility. it has all the controls for intervametor in it. problem is that it has to connect to a laptop in the field. I think it also controls video.

utility for video-http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/videos/tutorials/eos_util_isola/eos_util_isola_13.shtml

utility for intervalmeter-http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/videos/tutorials/eos_util_isola/eos_util_isola_08.shtml


----------

